# Things to do while at HAS meeting in KY



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

*I drove by Gibby's*

a few hours ago. The crossing guard was on the outs again so we went another direction.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How could anyone find time to do anything else? Not only were the days full, but I was up until 1:00 am every night talking to beekeepers...


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess that explains why some folks where dozing in class from time to time.

Pleasure to meet you at HAS Mike


----------

